# Just wanted to show off some of my work!



## heaterht240 (Sep 16, 2006)

[URL="http://[/URL]


----------



## heaterht240 (Sep 16, 2006)

[URL="http://[/URL]
[URL="http://[/URL]
[URL="http://[/URL]


----------



## heaterht240 (Sep 16, 2006)

*How bout some fish*

[URL="http://[/URL]
[URL="http://[/URL]
[URL="http://[/URL]


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice lookin' mounts.


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Sweeet!


----------



## SouthernOhio#9 (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice :thumbs_up.


----------



## freeslinger (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm in Mid-MO also. Can you PM me some info regarding price? My nephew caught a 17 1/2 inch crappie the other day and they are wanting to get it mounted. Thanks.


----------



## t-tomshooter (Feb 17, 2005)

*Nice!*

Great looking mounts right there!


----------



## ARROWS Safaris (Feb 18, 2009)

Great, excelent looking. keep the same way!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

*That is a wonderful talent you have been blessed with. God bless you for using it.*


----------

